# Diamond Razors Edge VS Mathews Mission Riot



## Ignition kid

I wouldnt know but I'd probably prefer the Mission Riot, the best thing to do is go and shoot the Riot and compare it to the razor edge, or save up some more pennies and get a used bow here on archery talk, a higher end bow for not much more money, that's what I would do.


----------



## N7709K

What spec are you and what age? 

Either bow will work well, the diamond may shoot better but I can't say for certain


----------



## BirdDawg350

mission riot is far better then the diamond.... and has much more adjustability. the draw on a riot is incredibly smooth and it shoots very well.


----------



## NeLoupHunter

Easily a Mission Riot. I have one and it is very smooth and is crazy for how easy it is to adjust. I've heard some good things about diamond razor edge but I would get a Riot hands down.


----------



## wolfeman

mission hands down!!!


----------



## Jeremiah Dwyer

thanks, i think im going to try the mission coming up. I like that it has much more adjustability!


----------



## Huntinsker

The diamond would save some money for you since it's a package deal at 329.99 and the Mission is 399.99 without accessories. I wouldn't worry too much about the greater adjustability of the mission. If you're a young shooter, chances are it will be quite a while before you can shoot 70lbs. Even if you can pull 70, in order to get 70lbs out of the limbs, you have to have the bow at the longest draw lenght. Unless you are over 6 feet tall, you probably are not going to shoot a 30" draw. That said, the Diamond will not get 60lbs until you put it at 27"-29". I have not personally shot a riot but I have worked on a few. I like the grip on the Razor Edge better and it is a little lighter. Either would be a good choice but if it were me, I'd go Razor Edge.


----------



## Fletch125

I wouldnt go with either, your going to outgrow them fast. Try the parker wildfire 


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Drop_Tine5214

That is why both are so adjustable, so that people don't outgrow them. I'm a full grown adult and hunt with a Riot and it shoots as good as my Bowtech did.


----------



## JFoutdoors

mission


----------



## GRLost

the mission. But if you are interested, try the mission rally for competition. The only draw back of the riot is no fine adjustment of draw length ( must be in full inch) and soft back wall, but that is all.


----------



## .Austin Lee.

my cousin has the diamond razor edge and he has shot i think 5 bucks with it and a montana state record bear,he had a 27 draw length,and it was at sixtypounds with a good cut on contact broadhead,went right through it,so because of this i bought one it shoots nice but not only is it only 329$ it takes down big ass bears,my buddy has the mission,its a little quietor but if youre draw length is between 19-29and can shoot45-60 pounds get the razor edge its cheaper and comes with accesories


----------



## bigbulls10

riot all the way, its a much higher quality bow


----------



## TwentySix

If you get the Diamond, you'll also want to get some better quality strings for top performance.


----------



## WhitetailWhack

I'd go mission riot


----------



## threetoe

Just to add my .02

The Riot and the Infinite Edge are almost identical in every way. It's a coin toss.

The Edge has been around longer.

You may also look at the PSE Fever. It's in the same price range and category as the Edge and the Riot.

The Riot is single cam and not as fast as the Infinite Edge.
The Fever is a bit faster than the Edge.

The Fever is brand new this year.

Any one of those three would make a GREAT bow.

I know SEVERAL hunters who LOVE the Edge.

My suggestion is to shop around for the best deal you can find then spend the savings on a drop Away rest and arrows.


----------

